# HTML5 File Uploader Implemented



## Gizmo (16/7/15)

Images and attachments can now be dragged into your reply box. As a bonus adobe flash player is no longer required to upload images.. Which in-turn speeds up the process significantly.

Testing 
Regards,

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

That is so awesome. Thank you.

Let me test:




It works


----------



## Dirge (16/7/15)

Seems legit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (16/7/15)

It seems I can still add pics. Awesome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/7/15)

Lungs to Silver : " oh no, what you loading in your device now?"




Silver : "18mg Blackbird, dumb question"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (16/7/15)

@Gizmo 

Thats super but I think I picked up a glitch

The first picture is fine, but when I click on "upload a file" for the second one, it doesnt bring up the "choose existing" option. Nothing happens. I have to go to the "more options" button to be able to upload a second pic. 

Am on Safari on my iPad.


----------



## BumbleBee (16/7/15)

Yip, working great on my iPhone running chrome. Not having the same issues as @Silver, unless the issue has been resolved already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/15)

Testing 1-2-3

Reactions: Like 1


----------

